# Concordância com o demonstrativo "o [que]"



## Macunaíma

_Não se deixe iludir pel*o* que parece/parecem ser só elogios desinteressados._

O verbo parecer, nesta frase, deve concordar com o demonstrativo "o" ou com "elogios desinteressados" (que não sei como classificar)? 

Eu ia escrevendo a frase, feliz da vida, quando, como a proverbial centopeia, parei para pensar e não consegui mais sair do lugar. 

Minha primeira impressão é de que o verbo deve concordar com o demonstrativo, ou seja, que ele fica no singular. Eu já vasculhei gramáticas online a não mais poder e minha confusão só fez aumentar. O fato de eu ser péssimo em análise sintática não ajuda, porque eu não entendo o que é o quê. Estou derrotado.

Senhores, lanço-me a vossa mercê!


----------



## marta12

Macunaíma said:


> _Não se deixe iludir pel*o* que parece/parecem ser só elogios desinteressados._
> 
> O verbo parecer, nesta frase, deve concordar com o demonstrativo "o" ou com "elogios desinteressados" (que não sei como classificar)?
> 
> Eu ia escrevendo a frase, feliz da vida, quando, como a proverbial centopeia, parei para pensar e não consegui mais sair do lugar.
> 
> Minha primeira impressão é de que o verbo deve concordar com o demonstrativo, ou seja, que ele fica no singular. Eu já vasculhei gramáticas online a não mais poder e minha confusão só fez aumentar. O fato de eu ser péssimo em análise sintática não ajuda, porque eu não entendo o que é o quê. Estou derrotado.
> 
> Senhores, lanço-me a vossa mercê!



Boa pergunta!!!
E eu estou como tu, sou má em análise sintática, mas sem pensar, intuitivamente, digo que é _parece_, no singular.


----------



## Vanda

Macu, parafraseie a frase: por aquilo que ........ (?) parece...(?)..... ser


----------



## Nonstar

Vou com a ideia da Vanda, e da Marta, também!
Acredito que "elogios desinteressados" seja uma locução adjetiva, portanto o verbo deve concordar com _(pel)o que parece_, que é (é?) o sujeito. O verbo concorda com o sujeito (sim?), ou sintagma nominal (é isso?). Se fizéssemos uma paráfrase usando plural: _procure pelos que parecem ser só elogios desinteressados_ teremos uma ideia melhor. Ou se substituirmos _o que_ por _aquilo_, acho que só dá pra usar o verbo concordando com _aquilo_, que é singular.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma, você diz _nem tudo são flores_ ou _nem tudo é flores_? Achei uma explicação sobre esse assunto aqui. A propósito, eu ficaria com _parecem_.


----------



## Nonstar

Olá!
Que tal esta?

link.

Excerto:

20. Concordância do verbo PARECER 

O verbo PARECER antes de infinitivos admite duas concordâncias: 

•O verbo PARECER se flexiona e o infinitivo não varia. 
Exemplo: As paredes do prédio pareciam estremecer. 

•Não varia o verbo PARECER e o infinitivo é flexionado. 
Exemplo: Os alunos parecia concordarem com o diretor da escola. 

•O verbo PARECER concordará no singular, usando-se oração desenvolvida. 
Exemplo: As paredes parece que estão estremecidas.


----------



## Macunaíma

Nonstar, obrigado pelo link, mas ele não diz nada sobre casos com "o que".

  Ariel, com o verbo SER é possível a concordância com o predicativo. Acho até que esses casos com o verbo SER podem estar na origem da confusão.

  Nem tudo são flores.
 Não tome por bajulação o que são só elogios desinteressados.

Mas, com outros verbos, a coisa parece mudar de figura:

 Nem tudo implica riscos elevados no mercado de derivativos.
Não passa de bajulação o que parece só elogios desinteressados. (notem como o sujeito de parecer deve necessariamente ser o mesmo de passar.[EDIT: não estou mais certo disto ])

Mas em alguns casos o plural me parece ser o certo: 

 Vi o que pareciam ser helicópteros sobrevoando a área.


----------



## Nonstar

Tem razão, olhando melhor, vi que falta "o que". Talvez algum outro chegue a mencionar "aquilo", em vez de "o que".


----------



## machadinho

Nonstar said:


> Não varia o verbo PARECER e o infinitivo é flexionado.
> Exemplo: Os alunos parecia concordarem com o diretor da escola.





Macunaíma said:


> Nonstar, obrigado pelo link, ele não diz nada sobre casos com "o que".


Macu, sua pergunta é um pouquinho tendenciosa. Idealmente parecer não deve concordar  com o que nem com elogios desinteressados, mas com a *oração reduzida de infinitivo* ser(em) elogios desinteressados. Portanto, idealmente, parece seria *invariável*. O que deveria variar é o verbo *após* parecer. (Trata-se do segundo exemplo citado pelo Nonstar).

*Parece que* os alunos concordam com o diretor da escola.
 
 Os alunos *parece que* concordam com o diretor da escola.
 
 Os alunos *parece* concordar*em* com o diretor da escola. 
 Os alunos *parecem* concordar com o diretor da escola. 
 Sua pergunta é mais difícil porque introduz um terceiro nível de encaixe das orações.

Não se deixe iludir pelo que, ao que parece, são só elogios desinteressados. 
Não se deixe iludir pelo que *parece que* são só elogios desinteressados. 
Não se deixe iludir pelo que *parece *ser*em* só elogios desinteressados. 
Não se deixe iludir pelo que *parecem* ser só elogios desinteressados. 
Minha hipótese é que (4) seja influência de tradução literal do inglês.

They seem to be fine->eles parece*m* estar bem. 
He seem*s* to be fine->ele parece bem. 
Mas é só hipótese e, ainda que se mostre verdadeira, pouco importa.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Mas, com outros verbos, a coisa parece mudar de figura:
> 
> Nem tudo implica riscos elevados no mercado de derivativos.
> Não passa de bajulação o que parece só elogios desinteressados. (notem  como o sujeito de parecer deve necessariamente ser o mesmo de passar.[EDIT: não estou mais certo disto ])


Acho que _implicar _não conta, já que nem verbo de ligação é. Quanto à outra frase, penso que o plural também seria possível - principalmente se _parecer _for apenar um auxiliar -, já que tanto o sujeito quanto o predicativo são não-personativos.

. Não passa de bajulação o que parece *ser* só elogios desinteressados.
. Não passa de bajulação o que parecem *ser* só elogios desinteressados. [Acho que o sujeito de _parecer _não é o mesmo que de _passar_; na verdade _o que parecem ser só elogios desinteressados_ é que funcionaria como sujeito.]
. O que parece(m) ser só elogios desinteressados não passa de bajulação.


			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Mas em alguns casos o plural me parece ser o certo:
> 
> Vi o que pareciam ser helicópteros sobrevoando a área.


Aqui _parecer _é apenas um verbo auxiliar.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

machadinho said:


> Não se deixe iludir pelo que *parece *ser*em* só elogios desinteressados. *[Isso é gramatical? Fiquei todo arrepiado agora.]*
> Não se deixe iludir pelo que *parecem* ser só elogios desinteressados.
> Minha hipótese é que (4) seja influência de tradução literal do inglês. *[Eu já acho que seja coincidência, e não influência.]*
> 
> 
> They seem to be fine->eles parece*m* estar bem.
> He seem*s* to be fine->ele parece bem.
> Mas é só hipótese e, ainda que se mostre verdadeira, pouco importa.


----------



## Macunaíma

Machadinho, em inglês não haveria dúvida, o "parecer" da minha frase seria plural:_ Don't be fooled by what look like innocent compliments_. Eles não têm alternativas. E eu vivo errando essa concordância, por sinal.

Em português, a possibilidade (às vezes, obrigatoriedade) de concordar o verbo com o predicativo (pesquisei) me deixou confuso.

Eu me pergunto se as regras que se aplicam ao verbo SER não se aplicariam também a PARECER, já que ambos são verbos de ligação (como bem notou o Ariel, com verbos de ação seria impensável o verbo não concordar com o antecedente de QUE).

_Nem tudo parecem flores_.

O que acham?


----------



## Macunaíma

Fiz uma consulta à ABL sobre a minha dúvida deste thread e estou postando a resposta aqui para referência futura. 



> *ABL RESPONDE *
> ​*Pergunta : *Bom  dia.,  Tenho uma dúvida relativa à concordância do verbo "parecer". Gostaria de  saber se, por ser verbo de ligação, o verbo "parecer" pode concordar  com o predicativo, como acontece com o verbo "ser". Por exemplo, estaria  correta a frase "ouvi o que pareciam gritos de crianças brincando",  onde parecer concorda com o predicativo em vez do demonstrativo "o"?  Assim também, estaria correta a concordância com o predicativo onde  "parecer" fosse verbo auxiliar: "ouvi o que pareciam ser gritos de  crianças brincando"?  Muito obrigado.
> 
> *Resposta : *Prezado Victor Macunaíma, o único verbo que  pode concordar com o predicativo, em alguns casos, é o verbo ser. No seu  primeiro exemplo, o adequado é "Ouvi o que parecia gritos de crianças  brincando, concordando com o sujeito que. No último exemplo: 'Ouvi o que parecia serem gritos de crianças brincando.' De nada, disponha.


----------



## machadinho

Ariel Knightly said:


> Não se deixe iludir pelo que *parece *ser*em* só elogios desinteressados. *[Isso é gramatical? Fiquei todo arrepiado agora.]*


Se a ABL estiver certa, sim. Obrigado, Macu!


----------



## Audie

Macunaíma said:


> ...o único verbo que  pode concordar com o predicativo, em alguns casos, é o verbo ser.


Aí a gramática de Bechara1 (membro da ABL também) diz que em orações equativas2  o verbo concorda em geral com o substantivo que estiver no plural e que "às vezes em vez de _ser_ aparece o verbo _parecer_". Traz logo em seguida um exemplo de Bandeira: 


> "Essa imensa papelada
> ---------------------
> _Parecem _indiscrições"3




1 BECHARA, Evanildo. _Moderna Gramática Portuguesa._

2É provável que não seja o caso da dúvida macunaimesca.

3 Em nota de rodapé ele escreve: 





> Elemento decisivo aqui é o ritmo com que se profere a oração, que determina a concordância com o sujeito ou com o predicativo. São oportunas as considerações de Rodrigues Lapa neste sentido, na sua _Estilística_."


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> Fiz uma consulta à ABL sobre a minha dúvida  deste thread e estou postando a resposta aqui para referência futura.
> 
> 
> 
> *ABL RESPONDE *
> ​*Pergunta : *Bom  dia.,  Tenho uma dúvida relativa à   concordância do verbo "parecer". Gostaria de  saber se, por ser verbo  de  ligação, o verbo "parecer" pode concordar  com o predicativo, como   acontece com o verbo "ser". Por exemplo, estaria  correta a frase "ouvi o   que pareciam gritos de crianças brincando",  onde parecer concorda com  o  predicativo em vez do demonstrativo "o"?  Assim também, estaria correta  a concordância com o predicativo onde  "parecer" fosse *verbo auxiliar*:  "ouvi o que pareciam ser gritos de  crianças brincando"?  Muito  obrigado.
> 
> *Resposta : *Prezado Victor Macunaíma,   o único verbo que  pode concordar com o predicativo, em alguns casos, é   o verbo ser. No seu  primeiro exemplo, o adequado é "Ouvi o que  parecia  gritos de crianças  brincando, concordando com o sujeito que. No último exemplo: 'Ouvi o que parecia serem  gritos de crianças brincando.' De nada, disponha.
Click to expand...

Parece  que esse consultor da ABL (o Bechara?) não respondeu adequadamente à  pergunta. Macunaíma deixou claro que estava falando sobre _parecer _como  verbo auxiliar, e a gente sabe que "nas locuções verbais conjuga-se  apenas o auxiliar, pois o verbo principal vem sempre numa das formas  nominais: no particípio, no gerúndio, ou no infinitivo impessoal"1.
_
Ouvi o que pareciam ser gritos de crianças brincando._
_pareciam _-> verbo auxiliar flexionado
_ser _-> verbo principal no infinitivo impessoal

Contudo, o verbo _parecer _também pode funcionar sozinho como uma espécie de predicado do sujeito que o segue em forma de oração. 

_Ouvi o que parecia serem gritos de crianças brincando._
_serem gritos de crianças brincando_ -> sujeito de _parecia_ [não consigo me decidir se _o que_ também faz parte desse sujeito.]

Vocês podem ler mais sobre isso aqui.

1CUNHA, Celso Ferreira da. _Gramática da Língua Portuguesa_.


machadinho said:


> Se a ABL estiver certa, sim. Obrigado, Macu!


É verdade. Eu já tinha até estudado essa estrutura nas aulas de sintaxe na faculdade - e também naquela época achei isso tudo meio estranho -, mas por alguma razão tinha apagado isso da minha memória. Enfim, creio que seja uma estrutura bem menos comum do que a outra, mas ainda assim é possível, de fato.


----------



## Macunaíma

Audierunt said:


> Aí a gramática de Bechara1 (membro da ABL também) diz que em orações equativas2  o verbo concorda em geral com o substantivo que estiver no plural e que "às vezes em vez de _ser_ aparece o verbo _parecer_". Traz logo em seguida um exemplo de Bandeira...



Audie, muito obrigado pelo post. Muito bom.


----------

